# [wifi]Medidor de intensidad y calidad de señal (Resuelto)

## Eleazar Anzola

Hola a to2,

Como dice en el titulo, estoy a la busca de alguna aplicación que me ayude a verificar y corregir una red wifi que estoy montando en casa y con algunos vecinos, pero necesito una aplicación que con mi laptop me de la intensidad y calidad de la señal que se recibe desde los routers que estan en la zona.

¿Alguien conoce alguno que sea preciso en estos menesteres?

Agradecido de antemano.

----------

## pelelademadera

depende del entorno de escritorio que uses cada uno tiene su aplicacion.

kde= kwifimanager.

xfce4= xfce-extra/xfce4-wavelan 

con kde3 o kde4 podes poner con superkaramba algun pluguin para tenerlo en el escritorio.

en gnome hay uno para la barra de tareas, pero no me acuerdo como se llama.

fijate en la pagina de portage (es no oficial) pero es mas facil para encontrar lo que necesitas, tiene un buscador muy comodo

----------

## edgar_uriel84

Generalmente es usado como sniffer, pero Kismet puede ayudarte en lo que dices y más. Para medir la Intensidad de la Red necesitaras una tarjeta wifi totalmente compatible con GNU (como las atheros de antes), así evitarás problemas de configuración.

Por otro lado, también iwlist te puede dar el dato de calidad de señal.

----------

## demostenes

¿wavemon?

Soporta ncurses.

----------

## pelelademadera

iwconfig muestra calidad ruido e intensidad

----------

## Eleazar Anzola

Gracias por su valiosa colaboración, me han servido de mucho, auqneu ya conocia todos.

Igual me gustaria un frontend para que mi socio que es muy pero muy pez pueda verlo en grafico ja ja ja.

----------

## edgar_uriel84

 *Eleazar Anzola wrote:*   

> Gracias por su valiosa colaboración, me han servido de mucho, auqneu ya conocia todos.
> 
> Igual me gustaria un frontend para que mi socio que es muy pero muy pez pueda verlo en grafico ja ja ja.

 

Bueno wavemon y kismet usan ncurses por lo que es como si fueran un gráfico, la estructura es igual.

Yo no he probado wavemon pero ojalá demostenes nos diga si es sencillo, porque kismet si se puede hacer difícil para novatos.

Seguro, debe existir algo como gkismet, gnome-kismet o Qt-kismet sería cuestión de que los pruebe tu socio y vea cual es el bueno para él.

Ahora que si no hay solución y esta en el lado oscuro del software existe netstumbler.

----------

## demostenes

edgar_uriel84, wavemon es encender y listo.

Pego enlace a una foto cualquiera de wavemon:

http://www.marcelgagne.com/images/cwl2004/wavemon.jpg

----------

## artic

Pues salvo el GUI que usa kubuntu , que va muy bien , los restantes kde nunca me han gustado ya que siempre tienen peros.

La verdad que tampoco los uso , pero con el WPA_GUI me sobraría , sólo activar la flag para que se compile y listo  :Smile: 

Salu2

----------

## Eleazar Anzola

 *artic wrote:*   

> Pues salvo el GUI que usa kubuntu , que va muy bien , los restantes kde nunca me han gustado ya que siempre tienen peros.
> 
> La verdad que tampoco los uso , pero con el WPA_GUI me sobraría , sólo activar la flag para que se compile y listo 
> 
> Salu2

 Ja ja ja ja Gracias se me habia pasado el de wpa que esta muy clarito para el pez, si no logra ver la calidad e intensidad de la señal es que hay que mandarlo al oculista ja ja ja

----------

